# The "Why Do" Game!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 4, 2006)

*cheesy deep radio voice*
HELLO! And welcome to the WHY DO GAME!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Whats it about??? Someone asks "Why do ........ yadda yadda"
For example...... "Why do people like beer"? 
And then wait.... sit back and wait for some ZAINY and FUN replys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The rules? There MUST be nothing against the Discuss Cooking rules. Dont be a jerk face. 
Next, have fun and possbile make a shrine to me. Or just send me money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now who will be the first to ask "why do...." and the 1st to answer?!


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 4, 2006)

Why do my cable channels go out when a special show is coming on that I want to see?


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 4, 2006)

The TV Fairy thinks you have better ways to spend your time.


Why does it always go back into the 80s after I take my air conditioners out of the windows?


----------



## Buck (Oct 4, 2006)

Because Al Gore is really serious about this global warming thing!

Buck

Why  do hot dogs  come in tens and buns  come  in eights?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 4, 2006)

Because I think its the government saying you should have more protien and less carbs?  

Why do all the stations have commercials at the same time? And you keep on flipping to something interesting but you end up watching a car commercial with attractive women?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 4, 2006)

Because..then when you have leftover hotdogs to feed the dog.

Why does
 the rain in Spain fall mainly on the plane?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 4, 2006)

opps... sorry Sushi.


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2006)

> Why do all the stations have commercials at the same time? And you keep on flipping to something interesting but you end up watching a car commercial with attractive women?


There is a conspiracy out there to make you watch all the car commercials.



			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> Why does
> the rain in Spain fall mainly on the plane?


 
Its a really big plane!  

Why does, "How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?" make me snicker?


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 4, 2006)

> Why does, "How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?" make me snicker?


 
Because you enjoy simple pleasures and have an easy laugh. 

It's similar to 'How much ground could a groundhog grind if a groundhog could grind ground".


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2006)

OK - time for a little rule intervention - the object is to ask a question or if someone else has asked a question then you give some sort of answer, be it silly or otherwise - Don't just post question after question if no one has answered them - that sort of makes no sense of the game.

ok, I've taken off my admin hat!

I was going to answer Half-Baked's quesiton but I can't come up with anything!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2006)

Sush - do we have a question here or should I make one up?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 4, 2006)

I revert to the "WHy Do........." question.
Dont start asking a ton of questions unless the past questions are answered.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2006)

I turn my question over to someone else - sorry, I have to go to bed and I don't think my questions are that thrillling!  lol


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 5, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Because you enjoy simple pleasures and have an easy laugh.
> 
> It's similar to 'How much ground could a groundhog grind if a groundhog could grind ground".


 


*Its a trick question Half Baked everyone knows groundhogs have no grinders so the answer here is "0"  *
** 
*Why do you catch a wild bird ?  *


----------



## pdswife (Oct 5, 2006)

You catch a wild bird so that he can help the chicken cross the road.

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 5, 2006)

> Why do ... the rules of this game seem a little less than crystal clear?



Because you need glasses?

Why do kamikaze pilots wear helmets?


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 5, 2006)

For two reasons....first, to prevent their hair from blowing into their eyes as they fly at top speed into a target...and second, to prevent the target for entering their brains at top speed.


Why, after juding the two lanes to be equal, do I find myself in the slowest moving check out line at the supermarket?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 5, 2006)

because it happens to all the rest of us shopping.

Why do people feel they have to be on the phone 24/7


----------



## jkath (Oct 5, 2006)

because it's impossible to be on it 25/8


Why do appliances break the week after their warranty expires?


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 5, 2006)

It's not that they broke, they are simply on vacation.


Why is it, when I eat a poppy bagel alone, I never get a poppy seed stuck...but when I eat one in the presence of company, I get a poppy seed stuck in my teeth...visible to anyone I speak to?


----------



## Buck (Oct 5, 2006)

Because when you're alone there's no one to tell you about the seed.  Go look in a mirror, silly girl!

Why do ducks fly upside down even when they know they're going to quack up?

Buck


----------



## mudbug (Oct 5, 2006)

Because of the Spinach Rule, Vera (same thing happens- anotidote: don't smile).

Why does anyone care what happens to Paris Hilton?


----------



## Buck (Oct 5, 2006)

Ha, Ha!  Beat you to the punch, Muddie!  You gotta answer MY question now!

Buck


----------



## mudbug (Oct 5, 2006)

Arrrgggh, Buck.  I refuse to comply on the grounds that bad puns deserve no answer.

OK, I'll comply.

Because any animal who can imprint on a human at birth has no sense of direction.

Now, back to Paris................


----------



## pdswife (Oct 5, 2006)

Why does anyone care about Paris Hilton???? Because she can make us all feel like we are BETTER people.

Why do I sweep the floor only to have someone with dirty feet walk in the door?


----------



## amber (Oct 5, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Why does anyone care about Paris Hilton???? Because she can make us all feel like we are BETTER people.
> 
> Why do I sweep the floor only to have someone with dirty feet walk in the door?


Because you didnt put up "take your shoes off sign" 

Why did I rake leaves today, when I know dam well there will be plenty more tomorrow?

Pardon me, it was suppose to be "why do I rake leaves, not why did.  I have this problem with past and present tense! lol


----------



## pdswife (Oct 5, 2006)

Because you know it's good exercise and you want to be GOOD to YOU!

Why do big strong men become such babies when they have a little cold?


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2006)

To overcompensate for their strength.

Why do I have to go to work at 7:00 AGAIN tomorrow ?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 5, 2006)

Because you want to be home when your son comes home from school??


Why
do I get so many headaches?


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2006)

Because life IS a headache.

Why do I keep getting that stupid "Page can not be displayed"
message ?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 5, 2006)

Because DC has been naughty all day long!!! BAD DC!!!


Why am I always waiting for Paul when it's us girls that are suppose to
take forever to get ready?


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2006)

He's in touch with his feminine side.

Why am I craving ice cream ?


----------



## jkath (Oct 5, 2006)

Because you are out of pickles.

Why do we call the orange citrus "oranges", but the yellows don't get called "yellows"?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 6, 2006)

Beause the saying "When life gives you yellows, make yellowade" doesn't make any sense!

Why does it always fall butter side down?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 6, 2006)

So the dog has something to lick up.


Why does coffee taste better
in the morning
than it does at night time?


----------



## jkath (Oct 6, 2006)

Because you're not awake in the morning yet!

Why do children suddenly need to go to the bathroom when you're stuck in traffic?


----------



## grumblebee (Oct 6, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Why do children suddenly need to go to the bathroom when you're stuck in traffic?


 
Because a child's bladder only kicks in when it's inconvenient for the adult/caregiver. (eg: stuck in traffic, after they've dressed in their snowsuit, after you just left a diner on a roadtrip and they said they didnt have to go... etc.) It's to keep us on our toes! 

- - - 

Why do cats always crawl all over the people who don't like cats when you have company over and ignore those who do like them?


----------



## luvs (Oct 6, 2006)

cause they are felines.
why are my felines staring at us as we kinda slumber?


----------



## jkath (Oct 6, 2006)

Because they can, and because they own you, you don't own them.

Why do telemarketers misprounounce names, even if they're easy?


----------



## middie (Oct 6, 2006)

To tick off the person they're calling that much more.

Why is my back so darn itchy ?


----------



## jkath (Oct 6, 2006)

must be the itching powder I left in your sleeping bag (reverting to an old episode of the Brady Bunch)

Why do clouds rain the day after you go to the car wash?


----------



## middie (Oct 6, 2006)

Really ? It rains the very same day you wash your car here. If it's not the rain it's the birds. And it's cause of the simple fact that you washed your car.

Why is it no matter what color bubble bath you buy the bubbles are still always white ?


----------



## jkath (Oct 6, 2006)

Because the bath fairy is allergic to color dyes.

Why do dryers eat socks?


----------



## middie (Oct 6, 2006)

To feed the lint monsters.

Why does food insist on getting stuck between teeth ?


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2006)

Would YOU want to be thrown into a pit of acid? Its just trying to hang on as long as possible.

Why do leaves fall off trees?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 6, 2006)

Depression.  

WHy Does the rich get richer and the poor get poorer?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 6, 2006)

for the same reason that the weak get weaker and the strong get stronger.
( wanted to give you karma for the dpression answer..but I have to spread some around first)


Why do my chickens insist on pooping on the deck instead of the the grass???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 6, 2006)

Because they are still living in WW2 and think its called the Poop Deck.  


Why does Superman have a cape?


----------



## middie (Oct 6, 2006)

To prevent people from looking at his butt.

Why does The IRS spell Theirs ???


----------



## jkath (Oct 6, 2006)

Because they can't spell the real words.

Why do babies put their toy down and play with the box instead?


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2006)

Cuz the toys weren't on their wish list. (I soooo wanted to answer differently...dang those PG rules!)

Why do birds suddenly appear? Everytime you are near?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 6, 2006)

cuz, I always have a bag of bird seed.


Why do clowns scare so many people?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 6, 2006)

Because it's like looking in a mirror.

Why do wolves bay at the moon?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 6, 2006)

Because they can't sing "By the light of the silvery moon"


why do dogs want to come in when they are OUT but want
to go out as soon as they come in?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 6, 2006)

Because, dog gone it, they can't make up their minds.

Why is the grass always greener on the other side?


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2006)

See above question about dogs and you have your answer.


Why do dogs have owners and cats have staff?


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2006)

Because it's impossible to "own" a cat.  We are owned by the cats.  The only way to live with this reality is to surrender to it and find bliss in being "owned."

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Alix (Oct 7, 2006)

Cuz God said so. 



Why do babies heads smell so good?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 7, 2006)

so you can identify the business end in the dark.

why does your voice sound different when you hear a recording of yourself?


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 7, 2006)

because you hear it from a distance, and with some echo....?


Why did they decide to pickle the cucumber... and then the onion?


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 7, 2006)

because pumpkins wouldn't fit in the jars.


Why does the phone always ring 5 minutes after the baby falls asleep?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 7, 2006)

Because 5 minutes BEFORE wouldn't be near as much fun!

Why am I yawning, trying to hold my eyes open, trying to think up a question at 3:16 AM instead of going to bed?


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 7, 2006)

Because mr kitchen elf is snoring too much for you to sleep.

Why do McDonalds always forget at least one item per order?


----------



## crewsk (Oct 7, 2006)

To give you something to come back & complain about so the bored employees will have someone to talk about for the rest of the day.


Why does my hubby want the all the molding washed before we paint the den when we're going to have to wash it all again after we're through painting?


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 7, 2006)

*Because he doesn't want the moldings covered with  "MOLD" !   *
** 
** 
** 
*Why do some of us have "IT" and some of us don't ? And what is "IT" ?  *


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 7, 2006)

because the paint needs a clean surface to stick properly.


WHy do people want to go as a bag of spinach for halloween this year?


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 7, 2006)

So Hannibal Lecter will keep his distance......... 
 
 
 
*Why do some of us have "IT" and some of us don't ? And what is "IT" ?  *


----------



## pdswife (Oct 7, 2006)

It... It is the POWER to be your best. ( we all have IT, we just haven't found IT)


Why do you always write in RED Maidrite?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 7, 2006)

Because he wants to make a statement and stand out from th crowd.


Why do the eggs ALWAYS turn to mush when I just want to make egg drop soup?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 7, 2006)

You've been a bad boy - the Chinese Egg Drop Soup Gods are against you!!!!!!!

Why is my kitchen a bigger wreck after I said I was going to clean it?


----------



## Buck (Oct 7, 2006)

Because step one of cleaning up a mess involves making a mess.

Why do wolves howl at the moon? (Remember last nignt, Alix?)


----------



## wasabi (Oct 7, 2006)

Because they don't remember the words.

Why do boys do better in math than girls?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 7, 2006)

Because they think it will help them better understand girls - you know, all those  girlish curves and angles!!!!!

Why do I love Champagne sooooooooooo much???????????????????


----------



## Buck (Oct 7, 2006)

Because you clearly are a "bubble" head. 

Why do men need TV remote controls?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 7, 2006)

(cute buck)   Since bubbles are air I guess that makes me an air head too?    I have an answer to your question - I sent you karma giving it to you.  Someone else will have to take over though.

edited to give an answer:

because the contract us women signed with Gloria Steinam won't allow us to get up and change channels anymore

Why do women think they need to wear make-up?


----------



## Alix (Oct 8, 2006)

Because otherwise make up companies everywhere would go out of business, causing huge unemployment world wide!


Why do I feel like crap on one of the busiest days of my year?


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2006)

Because you have yet to ingest a sufficient amount of wine.

Why will a cat stand directly in front of a walking human at least twenty times his own size?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2006)

because in spite of their sleek and sinuous beauty, they have these teeny tiny brains up their between their cute little ears

why don't drivers use their turn signals anymore?


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2006)

because in spite of their sleek and sinuous beauty, they have these teeny tiny brains up their between their cute little ears

Why do mosquitoes exist?


----------



## Anne (Oct 8, 2006)

*So that sororities can demand their pledges give a lecture on the time-honored question:  "Describe the sex life of mosquitoes."*
** 
*Where did Rocky Mountain Oysters get their name?*


----------



## tomchef (Oct 8, 2006)

the rocky mountains


why do birds come back after they've flown south for the winter


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2006)

Because the wife bird thought she left the iron on. (Katie E's answer)

Why should Rhett Butler give a ****?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 8, 2006)

Because if he doesn't...who will?


Why do I always have toooo much change in my purse until I 
need some...and then I don't have any??


----------



## RMS (Oct 9, 2006)

pds  If you have children you already know the answer to that one.  
PS:  I too have the same problem.

Why can't I come up with a good question?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 9, 2006)

Because it's tooooo early in the morning and you haven't had three cups
of good strong coffee ( I'm going to starbucks!!)


Why does life go by quicker as you get older?


----------



## crewsk (Oct 9, 2006)

Because it doesn't want to give us time to catch up with it.


Why do you forget things only to remember them when it's too late?


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2006)

I used to know but I forgot.

Why do we always find something in the last place we look for it?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 9, 2006)

Because that is what happened to Eric Clapton when he didn't return my phone calls and I went ahead and married HH instead.  Now Eric's _really _singing the blues.

Why do all the things that are good for you taste bad or are boring?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 9, 2006)

Because LIFE AINT FAIR!


Why doesn't a watched pot boil?


----------



## middie (Oct 9, 2006)

Cause it's being watched.

Why is my dog so darn pacy ?


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 9, 2006)

Because he hasn't sprouted wings yet.


Why do shoes always fit better in the shoe store....and then cut off all circulation to the entire toe family when you wear them for the first time?


----------



## middie (Oct 9, 2006)

That's how they trick you into buying them.

Why does summer have to end ???????


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 9, 2006)

Because Persephone was promised to Hades for 3 months out of every year.



Why do people believe that if the dishwasher couldn't get something stuck on off the first time around, it will work the second?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 9, 2006)

Take it out of the dishwasher - - - ahhhhhhh Simon didn't say - Simon says put it IN the dishwasher - 'cause Simon said, that's why  

Why does one get sleepy around 6:30 PM then get's all bright-eyed around - um - 11:51 PM?


----------



## jessicacarr (Oct 10, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Why does one get sleepy around 6:30 PM then get's all bright-eyed around - um - 11:51 PM?


 
because 6:30 ate 11:51 ! 

Why does the motivation to exercise go away once it comes time to get up off my bootay and do it?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 13, 2006)

> Why does one get sleepy around 6:30 PM then get's all bright-eyed around - um - 11:51 PM?


 
Because youre fighting not to goto work the next day.

Why do monks wear robes?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 13, 2006)

Why do monks wear robes?

To match their fuzzy slippers

Why do owls see better at night?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2006)

Because they wouldn't look very reverent in a tutu.

Why can't I stretch like my cat?  It looks so satisfying.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 13, 2006)

It takes them awhile to put in their contacts. YOU try and do it with only wings!  

Why does Paula Abdul seem intoxicated on American Idol?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 13, 2006)

Because the drugs haven't worn off yet.

Why do I sneeze so much?


----------



## middie (Oct 13, 2006)

Because you have sneeze attacks too !

Why do men watch the sci-fi chaannel all the time ?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 13, 2006)

Because they are hoping for a glimpse of a naked female alien ?

Why is pork the other white meat?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 13, 2006)

Because the chicken got there first.


Why do birds chirp and sing before I'm ready to wake up in the morning??


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 13, 2006)

Because they are natures alarm clocks, cock a doodle doooooo!


Why must the weekend be so short?


----------



## JCook (Oct 13, 2006)

Because you wait all week to get to the weekend and it knows you do so to get back at you it goes by fast so you have to start the boring week over. 


Why do you catch every red light and everything goes wrong when you are in a hurry?


----------



## Trip (Oct 14, 2006)

Because Murphy's Law not only exists, it's a constitution...

Why do the dogs not want to go pee when I get up at 6 am, and then wake me up an hour later to go outside??? And while I'm on that, why do they hate getting wet in the rain but not the snow and slush???

sorry, been a doggy day...


----------



## middie (Oct 14, 2006)

Trip sounds like you have a lab. If you do... it's a lab thing !

Why does Cleveland have 3 seasons that has all winter weather ?


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 14, 2006)

because it is some sort of meterological paradox?!


Why must I still be awake after such a long day?


----------



## jkath (Oct 14, 2006)

Because we're here, silly!

Why do jujubes always stick your back teeth together?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 14, 2006)

cuz, your front teeth are toooo skinny.

why are delivery people always LATE?


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 14, 2006)

LOL! Because they are made to go where toothbrushes can't quite go.


Why is it that fresh white bread does EXACTLY the same thing?


EDIT: Late on that

Drivers are always late because they are always lost!


My question still stands,right?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 14, 2006)

sure does!


um...cuz it's good and soft and yummy and your mouth wants to taste it for a longer time.


Why don't they call for directions then???


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 14, 2006)

Men don't ask for directions...I goes against our biological makeup.


Why are hot dogs soo much better then bologna, though they are the same?


----------



## jkath (Oct 14, 2006)

cause you don't put ketchup and mustard and relish and onions and a bun on baloney. It only gets wonder bread and mayo.

why does my mom keep instant messaging me????


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 14, 2006)

Because, if it's not one thing, it's your mother!


Why can't i go to sleep!?


----------



## jkath (Oct 14, 2006)

cause we're keeping you up

Why does my cat like to sit on the keyboard?


----------



## Buck (Oct 15, 2006)

Because all cats are the same.  When they get near a keyboard they have an instinctive need to apefdsioughjna[pzofa;om.

Why can't a cat ignore an empty cardboard box?


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 15, 2006)

Because he must see for himself if it is truly empty
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Would you believe you, If you were Him ??????


----------



## Buck (Oct 15, 2006)

No, I would not.  But if I were a cat who went into an empty box I would soon realize that the box was no longer empty because it would contain me.

Why don't cats appreciate the Zen of this contradiction?


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 15, 2006)

*I think maybe Buck its because there just aren't to many "CATS"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that are enlightened anymore  !*


*Why do we have two ears and only one mouth but our shoe size is on the way up and our IQ's are on the way down ?  


*


----------

